# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  ASP.NET Core MVC Web Application Using RepoDB ORM And SQL Server

## KGComputers

Good day!

Here's a blog post Create An ASP.NET Core MVC CRUD Website Using RepoDB ORM And SQL Server on how to incorporate RepoDB ORM into your ASP.NET Core projects. This examples targets the .NET 5.0 framework and installed the latest stable version of RepoDB. 

Regards,

KGC

----------

